# Wondering



## njphillyguy (Oct 13, 2009)

It been one year since the discovery of my wife's EA. The past year has been very difficult with many ups and downs including promises, broken promises, lies, decpetion, pain; but in the end (through much of the advice on this forum), a renewed sense of love and an eye toward the future.

What I now stuggle is my "gut feel" may be running a little wild. I am like hypersensitive. I sometimes find myself almost trying to find something bad to fire my emotions...I wonder if the adrenaline rush from anxiety that I have felt over the past year is something that I am in some way addicted to. Like an adrenaline junkie who jumps out of a plane, off cliffs, etc...

Any thoughts regarding this or personal experiences that anyone would care to share.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Your "gut feel" is your inner child talking. Read "Healing Your Aloneness" and understand that when you have these "gut feelings" and anxiety, it's this inner child talking, "will she do it again?, will she leave me?, What if...." I am also now taking Sam-e which seems to ease the anxiety. Goodluck.


----------



## LilBit35 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to say I think I do the same thing but I think I do it because that is all we have had for so long that as soon as things seem normal I think OMG what is he doing...he has to be doing something because he isnt yelling at me so I search and search for something and then as soon as I do I ride his ass! Its crazy I know!


----------

